# Wood in Taylor River Slot Rapid



## wild bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got a report of downed wood in Tod's Slot on the right side, right in the middle of the rapid.


----------



## cjbryant (Jun 23, 2014)

The main tree has been pulled. Still a few small logs on the surface and a couple larger one submerged but none of these are directly blocking the current.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wild bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you Scenic River Tours and H & H for that job!


----------

